

Colored Diamonds Are A Superconductor's Best Friend - jcr
http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2014/03/06/colored-diamonds-are-a-superconductors-best-friend/

======
jcr
The mentioned paper, "Diamond Magnetometry of Superconducting Thin Films",
published in "Physical Review B" can be found here:

[http://www.bgu.ac.il/atomchip/Papers/WaxmanSCv2.pdf](http://www.bgu.ac.il/atomchip/Papers/WaxmanSCv2.pdf)

[http://arxiv-web3.library.cornell.edu/pdf/1308.2689v2](http://arxiv-
web3.library.cornell.edu/pdf/1308.2689v2)

